# Why is it so hard to schedule inspections?



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Is there a reason why many inspectors don't take voicemails and dont schedule inspections with office secretary? Many times it takes me an hour to reach an inspector and sometimes I have to try for a few days because they simply dont pick up during that 1 hour window of office time.
I just think its extremely ridiculous to waste so much time just to schedule 1 inspection.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It depends on geography. I apply for permits online. I can also book inspections online but I usually just make a call and the inspector arrives the following day. Easy.

I can’t understand a place that makes permitting and inspections difficult. If they want compliance, make it easy.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

99cents said:


> It depends on geography. I apply for permits online. I can also book inspections online but I usually just make a call and the inspector arrives the following day. Easy.
> 
> I can’t understand a place that makes permitting and inspections difficult. If they want compliance, make it easy.


Havent seen a single website that would take online appointments and in many places even secretary is not allowed to schedule inspections. Almost always you must speak with inspector DIRECTLY (no voicemails or call backs)
Like today I was on phone for 45 minutes without success and after 45 minutes was told that inspector left early and not in office anymore. Now my work plans for Monday and probably Tuesday are screwed up. And on top of it they make you be present during inspection and have 2-3 hour window of waiting on a job site.....which is almost 1 hour away from my home or where I usually work.

Yes, its 2019 everything thing should be ONLINE, but no one cares because its operated by gov


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

AFAIK we can even buy weed online  .

I don’t phone the inspector, I can just dial a 3 digit number that puts me through to a city operator and whoever picks up the phone books the inspection.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Because government.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There are some real jackasses running building departments. 
They can give better service; they just won't.

Approach a politician about forming an oversight committee so the contractors can evaluate how things are done and how improvements can be made. We did that and the results were fantastic.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

kolyan2k said:


> Is there a reason why many inspectors don't take voicemails and dont schedule inspections with office secretary? Many times it takes me an hour to reach an inspector and sometimes I have to try for a few days because they simply dont pick up during that 1 hour window of office time.
> I just think its extremely ridiculous to waste so much time just to schedule 1 inspection.


Try email. I work in 5 different areas and inspection has never been an issue. One area I can do it all online- get permit, schedule inspection and see the results of the inspection.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

kolyan2k said:


> Havent seen a single website that would take online appointments and in many places even secretary is not allowed to schedule inspections. Almost always you must speak with inspector DIRECTLY (no voicemails or call backs)
> Like today I was on phone for 45 minutes without success and after 45 minutes was told that inspector left early and not in office anymore. Now my work plans for Monday and probably Tuesday are screwed up. And on top of it they make you be present during inspection and have 2-3 hour window of waiting on a job site.....which is almost 1 hour away from my home or where I usually work.
> 
> Yes, its 2019 everything thing should be ONLINE, but no one cares because its operated by gov




Then just don’t get an inspection and when they get mad tell them why and how it’s not possible to be able to work with them. Or attend a stake holder meeting, or get as many if not all the other contractors in that town to rally and pressure them to make a change. You have a voice. Make it known in places more than an Internet forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Drsparky14 said:


> Then just don’t get an inspection and when they get mad tell them why and how it’s not possible to be able to work with them. Or attend a stake holder meeting, or get as many if not all the other contractors in that town to rally and pressure them to make a change. You have a voice. Make it known in places more than an Internet forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good idea you have there except getting EC, in my area anyway, together for something like this would be like herding cats.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A few weeks ago I paid for parking, then walked 3 blocks to town hall, then walked another block inside of town hall to find the building department thru tunnels in a basement in an annex building, just to find a sign on the door saying that the entire building department was closed for lunch, I could not drop off my permit application because not a single person was left there.

I had to do it all over a few hours later. Then I had to go back to pickup and pay for the permit. Then after the job was done I had to wait 3.5 hours out of a 5 hour window for the inspector. 

But I was able to schedule the inspection over the phone so I guess I did good on that one.

And people wonder why we only pull permits on a few types of jobs.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

We can do most everything over a phone menu or on-line. We scheduled an inspection yesterday afternoon and had our final green tag in hand before morning break.

The inspectors are also very responsive. I know I can get a hold of them directly before 8am.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Typically the inspectors on the front line have absolutely no authority to change anything.

The guys above them don't want change -- which in government is a BIG production.

In my short stint in government it took two months and a lot of talk just to clean up a single sheet of reportage.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Obviously the Inspectors Benevolent Fund is not being addressed


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

J F Go said:


> Good idea you have there except getting EC, in my area anyway, together for something like this would be like herding cats.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:exactly


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

telsa said:


> Typically the inspectors on the front line have absolutely no authority to change anything.
> 
> The guys above them don't want change -- which in government is a BIG production.
> 
> In my short stint in government it took two months and a lot of talk just to clean up a single sheet of reportage.


We don't have to be present for an inspection. They want aphone number iif
"_Justin Case_" shows up.

Good thing too.

Last week I got a call ,on my cell, from an inspector.

He called me up and started telling me what a "big problem" he had
with my temporary power pole!...(me thinking right off the bat..
"_how does anyone eff up a temp pole"_?)

I ask what's wrong ...he starts to describe it ...I interrupt and say
"uhhhm...you have got to be looking at the wrong temp pole"...
He was.

BTW...your first sentence is exactly correct. They don't...only 
the CBO does.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I called the EC from a jobsite once. I pulled up to do a final hot check and there was smoke coming out of the soffit of a new single family. Called the fire dep't first, POCO 2nd and then the EC. 

Someone drove a long screw in the wrong place, again.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Then after the job was done I had to wait 3.5 hours out of a 5 hour window for the inspector.


I don't know what I would do if I had to do that. I have rarely met an inspector on the job. I would have to charge extra to wait around 3 hours. 

I know in one county you can call them and they will call you about an hour before they are coming to give you a heads up if you had to be there to let the inspector in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't know what I would do if I had to do that. I have rarely met an inspector on the job. I would have to charge extra to wait around 3 hours.
> 
> I know in one county you can call them and they will call you about an hour before they are coming to give you a heads up if you had to be there to let the inspector in.


On this one it was a rental property for an out of state customer who I have had for years. Insurance made them get rid of the 6 FPE panels. They had a lockbox there with a key for me to get in, and I knew I would have to wait for the inspector when I took the job so I covered that cost. 

But it still sucks.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

kolyan2k said:


> Havent seen a single website that would take online appointments and in many places even secretary is not allowed to schedule inspections. Almost always you must speak with inspector DIRECTLY (no voicemails or call backs)
> Like today I was on phone for 45 minutes without success and after 45 minutes was told that inspector left early and not in office anymore. Now my work plans for Monday and probably Tuesday are screwed up. And on top of it they make you be present during inspection and have 2-3 hour window of waiting on a job site.....which is almost 1 hour away from my home or where I usually work.
> 
> Yes, its 2019 everything thing should be ONLINE, but no one cares because its operated by gov


And how is it going to be rectified by complaining on an internet forum???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## WorksOutOfaVan (Jun 20, 2017)

I have to request for inspection via fax machine. (Not joking)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

At least some of MA has online permit application and the ability to pay online as well. That helps not having to drive there to get it and pay for it. The inspection thing varies as others said from town to town. Lately it hasn't been much of a problem. I have one to schedule in Haverhill MA, and not expecting any trouble. Homeowner is retired so he can be there most likely. I have one coming in NH that they require us to be there for.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

WorksOutOfaVan said:


> I have to request for inspection via fax machine. (Not joking)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around 10 years ago I had a really interesting one.

I responded to a request to handle a repair of a meter socket enclosure.
Customer said PUCO sent her a letter threatening to cut off power and
to have it fixed & inspected.

I went to the building department , talked to Inspector and he most definitely
stated I needed to pull a permit which meant registering there to include a performance bond.

I did everything as instructed....called for inspection and the same guy
yelled at me over the phone..."I'm not coming out for that! stop wasting my time" and hung up on me....I'm not joking either.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

lighterup said:


> Around 10 years ago I had a really interesting one.
> 
> I responded to a request to handle a repair of a meter socket enclosure.
> Customer said PUCO sent her a letter threatening to cut off power and
> ...


What are you complaining about? I would have taken that as a compliment. Him just hanging up on me saved me time. No chit chat and ball licking required. Wonderful! 

In this case, he new you did the work correctly as an experienced master electrician would and didn't make you hang around for hours waiting for him to show up for an inspection.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

flyboy said:


> What are you complaining about? I would have taken that as a compliment. Him just hanging up on me saved me time. No chit chat and ball licking required. Wonderful!
> 
> In this case, he new you did the work correctly as an experienced master electrician would and didn't make you hang around for hours waiting for him to show up for an inspection.


You are so cruel


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

stiffneck said:


> You are so cruel


:vs_sob:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

flyboy said:


> What are you complaining about? I would have taken that as a compliment. Him just hanging up on me saved me time. No chit chat and ball licking required. Wonderful!
> 
> In this case, he new you did the work correctly as an experienced master electrician would and didn't make you hang around for hours waiting for him to show up for an inspection.


wrong again ...wrong wrong wrong. PUCO will not clear the service until it's "inspected""
You missed that part didn't you. Also...HO would not pay until it was 
inspected. I never got my money...but I did get my Bond money back.

I know your not saying this a straight face


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

lighterup said:


> wrong again ...wrong wrong wrong. PUCO will not clear the service until it's "inspected""
> You missed that part didn't you. Also...HO would not pay until it was
> inspected. I never got my money...but I did get my Bond money back.
> 
> I know your not saying this a straight face


I'm never wrong. Well that isn't exactly true. One time I thought I was wrong but I was mistaken.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

lighterup said:


> Around 10 years ago I had a really interesting one.
> 
> I responded to a request to handle a repair of a meter socket enclosure.
> Customer said PUCO sent her a letter threatening to cut off power and
> ...


This just proves that permits and inspections are for revenue generation and not for safety and compliance to code. All they were after was the cash to feed the bureaucracy. 
I'll be subbing in for MTW while he's on "vacation".


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> And people wonder why we only pull permits on a few types of jobs.


No kidding!

This is a prime example of what's wrong with government these days.......instead of using basic intelligence and tact, their first approach is always force. 

"We're the government, we'll MAKE them do it our way".


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

a small town nearby

permit applications only accepted between 2-3 pm, Tuesdays and Thursdays, had to be scheduled in advance, 20 minutes each. So if 3 @ 20 minutes were already scheduled, would have to wait for subsequent day

The inspections were easy to schedule, though


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

I used to think I had it bad with our inspection process. But now I feel like I’m complaining about first world problems. Because we are able to get inspections most of the time next day. It’s online, and if we call the inspector in the am we can get a time ironed out to meet them. Also they call me when there are issues. 

I no longer will complain because of this topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Drsparky14 said:


> Then just don’t get an inspection and when they get mad tell them why and how it’s not possible to be able to work with them. Or attend a stake holder meeting, or get as many if not all the other contractors in that town to rally and pressure them to make a change. You have a voice. Make it known in places more than an Internet forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont get inspected is not an option because you cant close building permit then and no one at the job will be paid ))


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

nrp3 said:


> At least some of MA has online permit application and the ability to pay online as well. That helps not having to drive there to get it and pay for it. The inspection thing varies as others said from town to town. Lately it hasn't been much of a problem. I have one to schedule in Haverhill MA, and not expecting any trouble. Homeowner is retired so he can be there most likely. I have one coming in NH that they require us to be there for.


Yes some towns are good. You just leave a voice mail or schedule with secretary and never have to see inspector. Its just lately on past jobs its been a huge pain......on top of it they are closed today and inspector asked me to do something thats not required by code. (didnt even want to say anything to him because some can usually find another way to f you)


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

And another one lol.... Done a small job over the weekend. Can't pull permit online, email, or mail it in, have to drive back over 1 hour each way. Funny that they do have online database and registration/login etc, just can't apply for new. I guess I should be thankful that another job 1:40 min away does have online permitting....


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

kolyan2k said:


> And another one lol.... Done a small job over the weekend. Can't pull permit online, email, or mail it in, have to drive back over 1 hour each way. Funny that they do have online database and registration/login etc, just can't apply for new. I guess I should be thankful that another job 1:40 min away does have online permitting....


It is what it is brother tradesperson and businessperson. Know this before you take the job and charge as required. Or, have the customer do the running around instead of paying you. Have them call you to schedule the job after they get the permit.

Is there anyway you can shrink your market radius up a bit? Seems like a lot of travel time. :sad:


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

flyboy said:


> It is what it is brother tradesperson and businessperson. Know this before you take the job and charge as required. Or, have the customer do the running around instead of paying you. Have them call you to schedule the job after they get the permit.
> 
> Is there anyway you can shrink your market radius up a bit? Seems like a lot of travel time. :sad:


No one but electrician can get permits and schedule inspections here. Inspectors get pissed off when owners call )) I tried it few times 

It's just each city is so different. You give price thinking u don't have to come back and then get screwed. I actually looked up the town before pricing, and they did have online permitting. Only after registration I found out that u cant apply for new permit. Previously they would let me mail it in, not this town.


----------



## Recta Fire (Jan 19, 2019)

How frustrating - I agree it will not be fixed by venting here. But it’s good to hear others experience. Government is a joke . In a city I live in the fire chief was to told to “look the other way” on some older buildings. He quit. Government favors lazy & $#1+s on people with good work ethic IMO


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Recta Fire said:


> How frustrating - I agree it will not be fixed by venting here. But it’s good to hear others experience. Government is a joke . In a city I live in the fire chief was to told to “look the other way” on some older buildings. He quit. Government favors lazy & $#1+s on people with good work ethic IMO


Run for office then. Local government actually is more democratic than the federal government. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

460 Delta said:


> This just proves that permits and inspections are for revenue generation and not for safety and compliance to code. All they were after was the cash to feed the bureaucracy.


I've dealt with locations that want a permit and fee but no inspection necessary for data wiring. Not even trying to hide that it is a money generator.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like your Jurisdiction has no idea how to perform correctly.

I spent 26 years in the field around the Baltimore Maryland area. I never experienced these issues getting an inspection. I always managed to get next day provided it was called in by the cut off time.
There are Jurisdictions in Maryland that you schedule you inspection online or by calling a specified number.
The jurisdiction I work for we do next day inspections. By law we have 48 hours but very seldom ever not do next day.
Must suck to work in a less then qualified area of the country......


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

After reading this thread I'm going to have to stop bitching about the permitting process here. Apparently mine is much better than average.

- I can pull permits online 24 hours a day 7 days a week.
- I can pay for those permits online and print them out.
- I can schedule inspections online for the next day (usually).
- I don't have to be present for the inspection.
- If the house is vacant, nobody has to be present if I leave a key or combo for the inspector.
- Some jurisdictions will notify me of their ETA the morning of.
- All jurisdictions allow me to call early morning for an ETA (although this only works about 50% of the time).
- I can check results online.
- I can call inspector to discuss deficiencies and possibly resolve over the phone.

Now, if only they would give out set appointment times for inspections instead of saying "anytime between 8am and 4pm". -- Oops, there I go bitching again.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That's having it pretty good actually.


----------



## Recta Fire (Jan 19, 2019)

@Stuff no thanks on running for office, I would need to lie my pants off to get elected. Beside I do vote. IMO I earn some right to vent if I participate. 😏


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

So guess what happened today. Tried to schedule an inspection for a very small job, 2 switches and 2 lights. Inspector told me I must Meet him on the job site because of the virus. Aren't we supposed to practice social distancing and not meet each other for no reason because of the virus?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

kolyan2k said:


> So guess what happened today. Tried to schedule an inspection for a very small job, 2 switches and 2 lights. Inspector told me I must Meet him on the job site because of the virus. Aren't we supposed to practice social distancing and not meet each other for no reason because of the virus?


Yeah I am surprised that they want you there. Quite frankly I am surprised they are even doing inspections. BTW, has the inspection process gotten better since you posted this last year?

Almost all our inspection requests are done online and done within a day.... We have one area that is a pita


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

kolyan2k said:


> So guess what happened today. Tried to schedule an inspection for a very small job, 2 switches and 2 lights. Inspector told me I must Meet him on the job site because of the virus. Aren't we supposed to practice social distancing and not meet each other for no reason because of the virus?


If it's an occupied home or facility the inspector may think that you already have in place provisions for distancing from whomever is in there, and that you'll have that in place for his arrival, in lieu of him making contact with additional persons. Suggest you just roll with it and get through it.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> kolyan2k said:
> 
> 
> > So guess what happened today. Tried to schedule an inspection for a very small job, 2 switches and 2 lights. Inspector told me I must Meet him on the job site because of the virus. Aren't we supposed to practice social distancing and not meet each other for no reason because of the virus?
> ...


Not sure it's better. Lately had a little better luck I guess. Though this inspection would be a breeze since it's such a small job, but no.





MikeFL said:


> kolyan2k said:
> 
> 
> > So guess what happened today. Tried to schedule an inspection for a very small job, 2 switches and 2 lights. Inspector told me I must Meet him on the job site because of the virus. Aren't we supposed to practice social distancing and not meet each other for no reason because of the virus?
> ...


I told him, contractor will be there to meet him. He said no. I am home with my son now, so I have to drive to work with my 2 year old kid and now risk that inspector will infect us because he interacts with much more people then I do.
I mean I am not paranoid, I just think its absolutely not necessary for me to be there


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

kolyan2k said:


> I told him, contractor will be there to meet him. He said no. I am home with my son now, so I have to drive to work with my 2 year old kid and now risk that inspector will infect us because he interacts with much more people then I do.
> I mean I am not paranoid, I just think its absolutely not necessary for me to be there


That sucks. There is no reason that you should have to be there. I would just tell him you can't. Our inspectors just want to be able to get in the house-- I have very rarely had to meet the inspector on the job...... It is a huge waste of time, IMO


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> kolyan2k said:
> 
> 
> > I told him, contractor will be there to meet him. He said no. I am home with my son now, so I have to drive to work with my 2 year old kid and now risk that inspector will infect us because he interacts with much more people then I do.
> ...


I'll go to town hall in the evening, see if I can talk some sense into him


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Just don't show up. He has access.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Just don't show up. He has access.


That's what I was doing to say. If he wants to walk off the job, let him. Then speak to his boss.

Inspectors are employees, not gods.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

I cut over a service this morning and the inspector called it in to be energized. He asked me if it was ready to be called in and I said yes. Easy peasy. I like this.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

HackWork said:


> MikeFL said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't show up. He has access.
> ...


I might, they are not Gods but you get into one argument with them and then they fail you for 1 missing staple etc.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Town hall is closed to public by the way, only can call. Just called the guy 5pm to schedule something for tomorrow morning....well for some reason cant schedule today and have to wait for him to call me tomorrow morning....


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

In my jurisdiction all electrical permits must be pulled online. Inspections can be scheduled online or by calling a 3 digit number ( a county call center). We pride ourselves on providing next day inspections. ( but our cut off time for scheduling next day is noon).
ALL inspectors have I phones and their number is listed on the department website. Its seldom that an EC can not reach their inspector. The thing that surprises a lot of folks who are not regular to the area is that the inspectors can start in the field at 7:00 AM. Flips guys out when you walk in at 7 AM


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

So this is what happened today 🙂

Before I say anything, other inspectors have been pretty good during covid, its enough to take a detailed video and email it or they just show up when no one is around. 
But this guy....I called to schedule an inspection and inspector told me they dont work during covid and he doesn't do inspections. I asked him nicely if he would take a video or go in when no one is home, he said no and hanged up (inspection is for 2 lights and 2 switches). I passed it to home owner and let him know that he can call himself and complain if he wants. Next thing I know, inspector calls my cell and starts bitching that electricians supposed to schedule and not the homeowners and asked me when I wanted the inspection. Apparently he didn't know that I am the same guy who spoke with him only several hours ago, and I confronted him about the fact that he doesn't do inspections. He quickly started to backpedal and became irritated, saying he doesnt know who said that they dont do inspections. So the guy just lied to me.....


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

So far, the few jobs that really needed inspections, the inspectors have been good and showed up as normal. One inspector I know, I just texted him and asked how he wanted to work this remodel we started, he said he'd decide whether to show or just need photos. One place has a drop box for permit apps and they mail you the real copy. It hasn't been too difficult so far.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

kolyan2k said:


> So this is what happened today 🙂
> 
> Before I say anything, other inspectors have been pretty good during covid, its enough to take a detailed video and email it or they just show up when no one is around.
> But this guy....I called to schedule an inspection and inspector told me they dont work during covid and he doesn't do inspections. I asked him nicely if he would take a video or go in when no one is home, he said no and hanged up (inspection is for 2 lights and 2 switches). I passed it to home owner and let him know that he can call himself and complain if he wants. Next thing I know, inspector calls my cell and starts bitching that electricians supposed to schedule and not the homeowners and asked me when I wanted the inspection. Apparently he didn't know that I am the same guy who spoke with him only several hours ago, and I confronted him about the fact that he doesn't do inspections. He quickly started to backpedal and became irritated, saying he doesnt know who said that they dont do inspections. So the guy just lied to me.....


This is one of the reasons why I want to find a way to record all my business phone conversations (which is legal in my state). This inspector you spoke to should be fired. If he so blatantly lied to you about this, think about all the other times he is lying.

Another reason to record calls is so that I don't have to write down customer information, I can play it back when I am in the office and enter it into the computer then. I do that with calls thru Google Local Service Ads which records all calls, it's so convenient.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

On top of it he didn't even give me approximate time of inspection, said will have time the day of the inspection. Does that mean I or the home owner have to take a day off work lol. Guy is a fcking nut


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I scheduled my inspection online yesterday afternoon and by noon today there was a notice online that the job passed. Never spoke to the inspector at all.

My friend had to do a video on one job for his inspector. Some don't want anyone in the house while others want the electrician there. 

This job mentioned above was a screen porch so it wasn't much of an issue... Home owner was home so he could get in the house if he wanted to.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

kolyan2k said:


> So guess what happened today. Tried to schedule an inspection for a very small job, 2 switches and 2 lights. Inspector told me I must Meet him on the job site because of the virus. Aren't we supposed to practice social distancing and not meet each other for no reason because of the virus?


Why in the world did you get a permit for such a small job? Is this normal for you? Either way, you better have an excellent explanation as to why, because nobody in their right mind would ever get a permit for a job like this.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

MTW said:


> kolyan2k said:
> 
> 
> > So guess what happened today. Tried to schedule an inspection for a very small job, 2 switches and 2 lights. Inspector told me I must Meet him on the job site because of the virus. Aren't we supposed to practice social distancing and not meet each other for no reason because of the virus?
> ...


Because there is building permit for other work. And this part was new construction. Owner asked for permit. With such a small job its usually not a big deal even without any covid, some pictures would be enough. This guy is just trying to make problems, sounds weird on the phone too. Its a new guy, previous inspector was great.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Scheduled inspection today, a basic service upgrade, owner home waiting for inspector, inspector didn't even go inside and failed me for not showing up. I live 1+ hour away and have other jobs......
Another inspector gave me some attitude about not showing up as well for a single condenser install that was 1.5 hours away. No customer is going to pay me 3 hours to drive and 2 hours to wait for inspector. It's ridiculous.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

kolyan2k said:


> Scheduled inspection today, a basic service upgrade, owner home waiting for inspector, inspector didn't even go inside and failed me for not showing up. I live 1+ hour away and have other jobs......
> Another inspector gave me some attitude about not showing up as well for a single condenser install that was 1.5 hours away. No customer is going to pay me 3 hours to drive and 2 hours to wait for inspector. It's ridiculous.


That’s ridiculous. The HO owns the house. I tell them to phone in the inspection themselves so they don’t pay me to sit in my truck all day. On commercial jobs, they will let themselves in with a lockbox code. Why do you have to be there? Is he expecting free donuts?


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

99cents said:


> That’s ridiculous. The HO owns the house. I tell them to phone in the inspection themselves so they don’t pay me to sit in my truck all day. On commercial jobs, they will let themselves in with a lockbox code. Why do you have to be there? Is he expecting free donuts?


Said wants me to open the panel.....I've done like 5+ inspections in that town, even with this inspector and not even once they asked me to open anything. I am sure he is just trying to give me hard time. Here home owners are not allowed to schedule inspections


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

kolyan2k said:


> Said wants me to open the panel.....I've done like 5+ inspections in that town, even with this inspector and not even once they asked me to open anything. I am sure he is just trying to give me hard time. Here home owners are not allowed to schedule inspections


Tape a screwdriver to the panel door with a note that says “Go for it!”


----------



## RUSKES (6 mo ago)

kolyan2k said:


> Is there a reason why many inspectors don't take voicemails and dont schedule inspections with office secretary? Many times it takes me an hour to reach an inspector and sometimes I have to try for a few days because they simply dont pick up during that 1 hour window of office time.
> I just think its extremely ridiculous to waste so much time just to schedule 1 inspection.


Considering that many inspectors were kept and locked in somebody's basement


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

I always show up for my inspections. How does the inspector know what to look at if I'm not there to point it out? Any small concerns they have can be discussed and sorted out without being noted on the permit or failing an inspection for a dumb reason (Like why is there an unsecured wire on the far side of the basement? Not in scope, never touched it).




kolyan2k said:


> Scheduled inspection today, a basic service upgrade, owner home waiting for inspector, inspector didn't even go inside and failed me for not showing up. I live 1+ hour away and have other jobs......
> Another inspector gave me some attitude about not showing up as well for a single condenser install that was 1.5 hours away. No customer is going to pay me 3 hours to drive and 2 hours to wait for inspector. It's ridiculous.





kolyan2k said:


> Said wants me to open the panel.....I've done like 5+ inspections in that town, even with this inspector and not even once they asked me to open anything. I am sure he is just trying to give me hard time. Here home owners are not allowed to schedule inspections


Sounds like a communication issue. You and him both should have confirmed if you needed to be there. Especially with an hour of travel each way. It seems very obvious to me that he would want the panel opened to see your terminations on a service upgrade. He may have workplace health and safety rules that prevent him from opening it himself.

I get your frustrations though, I deal with it as well. 1-1.5hr travel each way, plus a 4 hour inspection window. That's almost a day of labour for what can be a 10-20min inspection. It's expensive. Plus permit fees. Around here, minimum permit fee is $165+tax. Some jobs go higher then that. Permits are not needed if the job $ amount is $200 or less... which seems like a very low amount these days..


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Viggmundir said:


> I always show up for my inspections. How does the inspector know what to look at if I'm not there to point it out? Any small concerns they have can be discussed and sorted out without being noted on the permit or failing an inspection for a dumb reason (Like why is there an unsecured wire on the far side of the basement? Not in scope, never touched it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that there is nothing to see, and 90% of the time they don't ask to open anything, and even when they do many have no clue what's right and what's wrong.
I do go to inspections, and in fact today I was at inspection. But I can't go to all of them, especially when it's 1 hour plus away. This should be pretty obvious to normal inspector.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Ps. This same guy didn't show up for inspection last time. I had to call office and ask wtf, and wait another half hour on top of the given time frame


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

It really sucks sometimes. Around here for panel changeouts you have to meet the inspector to open it up. They make you call the day of to get a 4 hour window. If your not there to open up the panel they leave and won't sign off. On my commercial jobs it's not an issue but on random residential I have to add cost into it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A week ago, an inspector pulled out his multi-tip hand driver to open a panel. I gave him my impact driver, he took the lid off, took a look and put it back on while I watched. 😊


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

99cents said:


> A week ago, an inspector pulled out his multi-tip hand driver to open a panel. I gave him my impact driver, he took the lid off, took a look and put it back on while I watched. 😊


so i guess we have officially revived this 2019 thread


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Almost Retired said:


> so i guess we have officially revived this 2019 thread


Save yourself the last of your hair and ignore the date. If people find it interesting, they talk.

What I want to know is why a mechanic doesn't have to have someone check his work after he does a brake job, for instance?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joe-nwt said:


> Save yourself the last of your hair and ignore the date. If people find it interesting, they talk.
> 
> What I want to know is why a mechanic doesn't have to have someone check his work after he does a brake job, for instance?


Don’t give the government ideas on how to make money, Joe.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes let’s not go there or I won’t be able to work on my vehicles if I feel like it. I had a two hour window today and had to be there. We had a couple of laughs, talked a bit and all was good. It was close by, yes it interrupted my day. It could have been worse.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

99cents said:


> Don’t give the government ideas on how to make money, Joe.


Seriously. Why do licensed electricians have to have a baby-sitter and other trades not?

Discrimination is what it is called.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Had the inspection. Inspector didn't open anything....

Have another inspection tomorrow, from 8 to 11 when it's like 20F outside. Not planning to go to that one and sit in car for 3 hours.

And another inspection today, also inspector didn't show up. Contractor can't close wall since last week...


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

kolyan2k said:


> Scheduled inspection today, a basic service upgrade, owner home waiting for inspector, inspector didn't even go inside and failed me for not showing up. I live 1+ hour away and have other jobs......
> Another inspector gave me some attitude about not showing up as well for a single condenser install that was 1.5 hours away. No customer is going to pay me 3 hours to drive and 2 hours to wait for inspector. It's ridiculous.


Just remember, " efficiency with the government should be considered treason". Your time means nothing. You are just a dead bug on the bottom of a shoe. The government employee is a god and we have to cater to them. This is sarcasm. 
Seriously, maybe give them some slack at times. When I was doing inspections we had to do at least 12 to 15 inspections a day which includes paperwork and travel. 5 hours driving and paperwork left only 3 hours for the inspections.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

kb1jb1 said:


> Just remember, " efficiency with the government should be considered treason". Your time means nothing. You are just a dead bug on the bottom of a shoe. The government employee is a god and we have to cater to them. This is sarcasm.
> Seriously, maybe give them some slack at times. When I was doing inspections we had to do at least 12 to 15 inspections a day which includes paperwork and travel. 5 hours driving and paperwork left only 3 hours for the inspections.


It can't get any easier when home owner is home and waiting for inspector. Refusing to inspect because electrician is not there just makes it more difficult for me and for him as well. 

Yesterday inspector actually called me back mid day and looked at the job. Said he got confused with addresses (older guy). Todays inspection passed without me as well. So I am back on track with getting things done.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

kolyan2k said:


> It can't get any easier when home owner is home and waiting for inspector. Refusing to inspect because electrician is not there just makes it more difficult for me and for him as well.
> 
> Yesterday inspector actually called me back mid day and looked at the job. Said he got confused with addresses (older guy). Todays inspection passed without me as well. So I am back on track with getting things done.


Around here there are a lot of people without a license doing the work. One town now requires the electrician to be present at the inspection. No electrician, no inspection. This is mostly for new construction and not the simple everyday type of jobs. As for getting confused about the address, I can see that. Was it Park Ave or Park Dr? How many towns have a Main St with multiple names? I took over a family business that had the same address since 1939 and for the past two years the postman cannot find the address. I am not saying a no show is right but if it only happens once or twice then I would let it fly.


----------



## kolyan2k (Apr 13, 2014)

Speaking of inspectors and electrical license violations....I find it ridiculous that a contractor without electrical license can advertise that he does electrical jobs and can hire as many licensed or unlicensed electricians he wants, meanwhile God forbid I am a licensed electrician have 2 helpers on site even when they are not under my payroll. 
I got busted for this a few times.....


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

kolyan2k said:


> Speaking of inspectors and electrical license violations....I find it ridiculous that a contractor without electrical license can advertise that he does electrical jobs and can hire as many licensed or unlicensed electricians he wants, meanwhile God forbid I am a licensed electrician have 2 helpers on site even when they are not under my payroll.
> I got busted for this a few times.....


Or get written up for doing unlicensed work when if you crossed the street you would be fine. 28 licenses for one county alone. One side of the street is one village while the other side of the street was another. Yet Home Depot can contract out electrical work with out anybody on the board with a license. Whoever the check gets made out to has to be the license holder.


----------

